# Certina Chronolympic C-Tronic Anyone?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is Certina's version of the tuning fork chronometer . I would have preferred the black dialed version, but this one came my way, and it seemed to be in very good condition, so a deal was done. 

So I now have examples from three watch makers that used the ESA 9210 tuning fork chronometer movement: the Omega Speedsonic, the Baume & Mercier Tronosonic and this Certina Chronolympic C-Tronic. Longines also produced an example in a square case, but I'm not a fan of it, so will probably give that one a miss.

An Omega Lobster would be nice .... 














































And compare it with the Omega and Baume & Mercier:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Very nice Paul, I have one, sadly not quite as nice as yours, but certainly a very good looker


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rdwiow said:


> Very nice Paul, I have one, sadly not quite as nice as yours, but certainly a very good looker


We need to see a photo of it! 

Black dial or same as this one?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations Paul

I don't know how you manage to get such pristine watches coming your way - and yes I have looked at all those you have posted on your site!!!

Well done on that one. Are you going to show us a picture of the movement?

David


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I do like that silver face actually, that's a real cracker!! :yes:

I take it the top dial is the sub seconds?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

*very nice :yes: H*


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Great condition, very nice.

Haven't seen a black dial version of this-the most common colour seems to be metallic blue?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Great condition, very nice.
> 
> Haven't seen a black dial version of this-the most common colour seems to be metallic blue?


Your're not looking hard enough Andy! 

Certinas seem to be fairly common in Germany (where mine came from) and this black dialed one has been on eBay for many months. I wish someone would buy it... to remove the temptation from me:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121235333103?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Paul, I have one, sadly not quite as nice as yours, but certainly a very good looker
> ...


Tis the black dial version...


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

And a few more...



















This last pic tries to capture the all important original crystal's inner concave surface which gives the illusion when viewed side on, that the dial is flush with the case front.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

No one has mentioned the triangular pushers...


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

frogspawn said:


> No one has mentioned the triangular pushers...


Glad you have though ;-)


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Bit more info stolen from the net:

These house the same movement as the Speedsonic, the ESA 9210, (or cal.1255 as Omega christened it) but it's a much rarer piece. Only 21,000 of these movements were ever made, 12,000 went to Omega for their Speedsonic line and the rest were divided between 3 other manufacturers Certina being one. So only around 3,000 Certina Chronolympic C-Tronics were ever made and it was only in production for one year, between '75 and '76. What's more they did 3 dial variants blue, black and silver and the latter is the rarest version.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

frogspawn said:


> No one has mentioned the triangular pushers...


Never noticed that before! :notworthy:



frogspawn said:


> What's more they did 3 dial variants blue, black and silver and the* latter is the rarest version*.


That's what I like to hear! :yes: ....although that sometimes means that dial colour was unpopular and therefore the poorest seller .


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

frogspawn said:


> 12,000 went to Omega for their Speedsonic line and the rest were divided between 3 other manufacturers Certina being one.


I've been watching these chrono tuning fork watches on eBay for the last 10 years, and I'd say in order of rarity (i.e. what turns up on eBay), it would be:

#1: Derby

#2: Baume & Mercier

#3: Longines

#3: Certina

#4: Omega


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Very nice Paul. I actually think you have the nicer colour variant. It looks a lot classier with the contrasting registers and the red details of the date wheel and Certina badge. It all goes together rather well.

One other thing is that I much prefer the baton markers on the Certina than I do on the Speedsonic version that has the raised markers. The printed markers are best on the Speedsonic.

What a great piece.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

The day wheel is red on my black dial version too, on the 7 (Sunday) only though.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Great condition, very nice.
> ...


Nice, but I prefer the metallic dial options.

Re Longines, did you know they also made a round cased version? The case looks very much like the Certina, so there's no excuse not to get a Longines too


----------



## StephenOrlac (Nov 29, 2012)

Another fantastic addition to your collection Paul.

Hope you're gonna give it some wrist time


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Re Longines, did you know they also made a round cased version? The case looks very much like the Certina, so there's no excuse not to get a Longines too


When will it ever end? :wallbash:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one Paul. Love how clean the case is.

And the answer to the question "When will it ever end" is never.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice Paul, it is in superb condition :yes:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Re Longines, did you know they also made a round cased version? The case looks very much like the Certina, so there's no excuse not to get a Longines too
> ...


As if by magic... item 261370310809 appeared.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I would have preferred the black dialed version


I couldn't resist :wallbash: :wallbash:

Rob (rdwiow) offered me his and a deal was reached...many thanks Rob...I love it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Paul, although I actually prefer the silver dialled variant, so if you ever want to release it from the Hawkey Museum then please do let me know


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Very nice Paul, although I actually prefer the silver dialled variant, so if you ever want to release it from the Hawkey Museum then please do let me know


The 1940s just called, they want their font back......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure what happened, but stop sabotaging my WTB :tongue2:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I would have preferred the black dialed version
> ...


A pleasure Paul, enjoy it!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Well Paul, you really *DO **need* another watch, so I see you solved the problem.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Silver dial very nice, I especially like the brushed effect. I am normally adverse to anything other than black faces but would have a hard time choosing between those two.


----------

